# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about Cases http://masterrussian.com/aa110100a.shtml

## Unregistered

could you please explain me the Possessive Pronoun

----------


## it-ogo

?
Possessive pronouns in Russian are declined according to the number, gender and case of the word they refer to (as like as adjectives). 
There are seven personal possessive pronouns (as well as in English: my, your (single and plural), his, her, our, their) plus one reflexive possessive pronoun (свой). No equivalent of "its" though. 
The reflexive possessive pronoun implies the idea of belonging to oneself. It is used instead of personal possessive pronouns when the object belongs to the person mentioned as a subject. 
For example:  *I* took *your* hat. - No reflexive - *Я* взял *твою* шляпу. *I* took *my* hat. - Reflexive must be used - *Я* взял *свою* шляпу.

----------

